# 5/21 ES report



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

fished outside of smith inlet from about 830 till 1 only managed 3 reds in the boat betwen 40-44" missed a few good bites and broke one off on a hook set due to some freys from a prior fish runnin under the boat. they were a little tricky to hook up since they were biting so light and then comin straight at the boat. all in all a good night.


----------

